# مشروع تخرج هندسة طبية جاهز للبيع



## mizoo868 (6 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشروع تخرجى فى الهندسة الطبية ....حاصل على تقدير ( جيد جدا) ... واعرضه للبيع لمن يرغب 
لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن التواصل معى عبر الايميل الياهو [email protected] yahoo. com*


----------

